# Specktra Europe meet up?



## Kayteuk (Jan 24, 2009)

I was thinking the other day, it would be so good to meet with everyone, maybe if everyone wants a easter break we can all meet somewhere like Paris, and hang out for 1 day! 
I just thought it would be a cool idea to organise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Options:

Paris
Vienna


Some airline reccomendations:

Easyjet
Ryanair
British Airways
Swiss Air


Dates possible:
June
July
August

Just because I realise lots of us are in School/Uni.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 24, 2009)

Ohhh that would be lovely, unfortunately, i can't until the beginning of June


----------



## bartp (Jan 24, 2009)

I would love to have the opportunity to meet specktra - fans in Europe. I'm from Belgium, and a trip to Paris would work for me.... Closer to home is always good too 

great idea. I hope we can make it work.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 24, 2009)

I would love a meetup. But with little Liam the closer the better. But please go on with brainstorming this. Maybe I could make it work.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 24, 2009)

Okay well lets see who else is interested first!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 24, 2009)

Munich and Vienna are good too. Maybe Venice???


----------



## ab5inth7 (Jan 24, 2009)

Vienna, perhaps? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sounds awesome anyway !!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Jan 24, 2009)

I friggin love Vienna. I love Munich too. I've never been to Venice.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 25, 2009)

Okay I have updated the post, please grab other EU members and show them (Drag them) to this post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once we have enough interest I will do a poll!


----------



## ancilla (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_I friggin love Vienna. I love Munich too. I've never been to Venice._

 
I like all three of these options!

I really enjoyed Munich. And I have never been to Vienna. 

Venice is loooovely. I finally found the MAC counter down there too. haha. It's right in the Canareggio Coin.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 25, 2009)

Seriously, you're all considering skipping the opportunity to see the greatest beauty store in the world... the 1500 m2 (16 145 sq ft.) Sephora in Paris?


----------



## NatalieMT (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm coming to Paris late June, from the UK. So depending on dates I might be able to come to this!


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 26, 2009)

I would love to meet all beautiful Specktra girls


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 26, 2009)

I'd love to go, but I'm in the UK so Paris isn't that great for me unfortunately.


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *uh_oh_disco* 

 
_I'd love to go, but I'm in the UK so Paris isn't that great for me unfortunately._

 
I think a lot of us will be flying


----------



## bartp (Jan 27, 2009)

so far there's one guy ..... me 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lukinamama* 

 
_I would love to meet all beautiful Specktra girls
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## florabundance (Jan 27, 2009)

I'd love to meet some people from here, but unfortunately flying wouldn't financially be an option!! But i hope you guys have fun..and there'l be plenty more opportunities i'm sure


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jan 27, 2009)

I would love to go but unfortunently Iam in Scotland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes I hate living here lol.


----------



## lukinamama (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bartp* 

 
_so far there's one guy ..... me _


----------



## melliquor (Jan 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind going but it would have to be Paris for me and depends when in the summer.  I am away to Egypt for 2 weeks in August and then 3rd weekend of July is out and last weekend in August is out for me.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I wouldn't mind going but it would have to be Paris for me and depends when in the summer. I am away to Egypt for 2 weeks in August and then 3rd weekend of July is out and last weekend in August is out for me._

 
My parents are egyptian, you're going to love this country, i'm always stunned when i go there!!!

Yeahhh Paris would be great! lol


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jan 27, 2009)

Uk girls, train would be cheaper than flying, no?


----------



## Girl about town (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I would love to go but unfortunently Iam in Scotland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sometimes I hate living here lol._

 

me too its like being in outer mongolia!!!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 30, 2009)

Well I was thinking if some people get the train to SouthWest UK I can drive some of you guys if ya like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jan 30, 2009)

Yes, a lot of people would be flying, the main reason I couldn't go is because I'm 17 and I'm sure my parents wouldn't approve haha.

UK folk, taking the Eurostar tunnel would be cheaper than flying. It doesn't really feel like it takes that long either, though the drive to wherever it is (can't remember) might feel like ages!


----------



## BellaItalia1969 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Uk girls, train would be cheaper than flying, no?_

 
*Hun unfortunately the Eurostar I presume you are refering to is not always the cheaper option...unless you book well in advance the standard Non FLEXIBLE OPTION is £59 return (  you must,must stick to the dates as you cannot change/exchange them etc) also the €URO is very strong at the moment ...pity as last year I got very good exchange rate 1.40 for £1 ,the rate at the moment is about 1.02 so roughly for £1 you will get €1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*I would like to come too but  prior family arrangements require me to be in Italy july and august ....*
*Fab idea Katey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## melliquor (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_My parents are egyptian, you're going to love this country, i'm always stunned when i go there!!!

Yeahhh Paris would be great! lol_

 
I have never been but so excited about going.  I have wanted to visit Egypt since I was little.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 3, 2009)

@ BellaItalia: yeah the exchange rate sucks for you guys, but i will not complain about that lol. I enjoy buying things from UK right now lol

@ melliquor: i am PMing you


----------



## lindas1983 (Feb 3, 2009)

I'd love to go if I got some notice on the dates so I could book cheap flights.  Paris would be better for me as I know for sure I can get flights from belfast to there.  If anyone would be flying out of belfast aswell let me know and we can arrange to go together as it would be less scary


----------



## emmy282 (Feb 6, 2009)

This is a great idea!!! Don't know if I'd be able to go though, depends on work situation. Don't suppose you want to do it in Madrid?? Lol!


----------



## missmacqtr (Feb 9, 2009)

I would love to meet all the girls from Belgium,as i will be there on the 14th of FEB.

i'm actually from Qatar


----------



## user79 (Feb 11, 2009)

I think it's safe to assume that _most _people would have some travel expenditures, last time I checked, flights from London to Paris were very cheap compared to other places in Europe...

I might be in depending where/when and finances.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 14, 2009)

Cool beans people  I forgot to check this topic for a while, I will look over it and evaluate tomorow


----------



## vocaltest (Feb 14, 2009)

if the exchange rate wasn't so awful then i'd consider it. i'd probably drive if it was to paris. be quicker for me than flying.


----------



## Kayteuk (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_if the exchange rate wasn't so awful then i'd consider it. i'd probably drive if it was to paris. be quicker for me than flying._

 
If I drive i could probally pick you up on the way down if its Paris


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Feb 20, 2009)

Now I'm wishing I was old enough to drive haha. It would be lovely to join in if this is arranged.


----------



## kittykit (Feb 24, 2009)

Paris and Vienna both sound great, Vienna will be closer to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Will keep an eye on this thread. I may be in if the time is right.


----------



## Poison_Girl (Feb 25, 2009)

I would love to come to this, hopefully I manage to pass my driving test so I can drive to Paris


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 5, 2009)

I think it would be good if some people drove and some flew


----------



## pianohno (Mar 9, 2009)

I am so up for this!


----------



## sweets4 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey, so when are ya'll thinking? and would London not be easier? cheaper flights into the city, maybe... just a thought..


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 9, 2009)

The more I think of this the more I am thinking that it would be better for a lot of people (i.e. German, Austrian, Italin, Swiss gals) if maybe we met up in Munich. Not to say that you can't still do this one but maybe most people would like a bit more notice. Like 6 Months or so. I have a little one so my options are limited due to that but I also think that maybe alot of the U.K. gals might like to meet in London and then plan a bigger get together down the road with a bit more notice? Just a thought. I want to meet you all but I am afraid that that would be nearly impossible. Such a great group of gals here.


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 10, 2009)

London would personally be far better for me... but that's because I can't drive, and I can't really afford to fly anywhere else (99% of my "spare" money is going away so I can afford to go back to Canada to see family and friends in a few months), so just grabbing a train to London is more convenient.  If it's outside England I probably won't be able to go, but maybe next time! After Canada I should have some more cash to travel.


----------



## Leighlei (Mar 12, 2009)

I would love to attend. I am supposed to be moving house, so in terms of money it depends whether the move goes ahead before the meet up. I also work in a school, so for me it would have to be in the school holidays, but flights etc... are more expensive then.

I just realised that my location isnt in the side bar I am from Near Sheffield, UK


----------



## inconspicuous (Mar 12, 2009)

Haha really? I live in Sheffield <3


----------



## nongoma (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm all for london ...i cant afford trips abroad at the moment and london is easier to get to than elsewhere. at least then if we had more time we could plan a bigger trip to europe later.


----------



## anita22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yay I would be all for London! I won't be too far away around that time.


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_The more I think of this the more I am thinking that it would be better for a lot of people (i.e. German, Austrian, Italin, Swiss gals) *if maybe we met up in Munich*. Not to say that you can't still do this one but maybe most people would like a bit more notice. Like 6 Months or so. I have a little one so my options are limited due to that but I also think that maybe alot of the U.K. gals might like to meet in London and then plan a bigger get together down the road with a bit more notice? Just a thought. I want to meet you all but I am afraid that that would be nearly impossible. Such a great group of gals here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





 Munich would be great, because I live there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But Madrid, Vienna, London or Paris are great too. 
It would be so cool, to meet all you guys in real


----------

